# Stocked Rainbow Trout



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

anybody have luck with the stocked rainbow trout?


planning on trying it out. read that the powerbaits worked well.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

canned corn, powerbait, using flies like wolly bugger and nymphs


----------



## taylork555 (Sep 5, 2013)

Took my brother all the time when he was younger. Always used canned corn or powerbait on the bottom with one rod and threw an inline spinner or grasshopper crankbait on a small spinning rod on another. A few times we even chummed with corn and they would eat on top. 

Good luck!


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Back in the dark ages when I was in college we always used can corn to entice the stocked trout below canyon lake. It was some fun times!


----------



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

They restocked Mary Jo Peckham today. We got out there about 4pm. About 20 people out there. Saw one guy with 2 on a stringer, they were about 12-13" long. 



We stayed till 5:30pm, no one caught any. We used dead minnows and also Powerbait balls, the pink garlic and yellow corn.


I will bring some can corn to chum next time.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

My buddy and I caught these in less than 15 minutes....I am strictly a lure fisherman, so these were caught on 1/8oz inline spinners...(mepps). Fire tiger and chartreuse were the 2 colors used. You can use the trout nibbles if that's how you like to fish, they work. I just like figuring out different lure presentations...









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

way to go. Fun to catch on lite tackle.


----------



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

nice catch!


i will try some lures next week, Monday or Tuesday


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Caught 5 fatties yesterday.....









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

i tried an inline spinner and a pet spoon yesterday afternoon, and this morning for about 2 hrs each day. i tried a slow steady retrieve, moderate steady, fast steady, jerky, side to side, etc. also used the powerbait too. no luck. my trigger finger was sore from casting so much...


going back out tomorrow morning. there's still some out there, b/c I saw two cormorants eat two, and saw one swim along the bank.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Be patient , they have to eat....what park are you fishing?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

Mary Jo Peckham, Katy


yesterday, i worked the east side of the pond, this morning i worked the west side.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

How many did they put in there? 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

around 3160 total over 8 different dates, probably 350-400 each time.

https://tpwd.texas.gov/fishboat/fish/management/stocking/trout_stocking.phtml


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Had another 5 today before work.....I wanted to make a correction....i told you i was throwing a 1/16 oz inline spinner....it is actually stamped on the blade....its a 1/24 oz....chartreuse with gold blades... it is made by roostertail.....









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

My buddy was throwing an 1/8 oz fire tiger ( mepps)

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## BayouBoy985 (Apr 12, 2018)

Skavatar said:


> They restocked Mary Jo Peckham today. We got out there about 4pm. About 20 people out there. Saw one guy with 2 on a stringer, they were about 12-13" long.
> 
> We stayed till 5:30pm, no one caught any. We used dead minnows and also Powerbait balls, the pink garlic and yellow corn.
> 
> I will bring some can corn to chum next time.


Do you know what time they stock them? Planning on going Friday. I hear the birds eat a whole lot of them


----------



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

when i called them on 1/11/19 stocking, they said the truck was scheduled to arrive around 12 noon.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

I got my limit of these guys using my 5 wt fly rod. . Now somebody tell me what's the best way to cook em!!!!!!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

SeaOx 230C said:


> I got my limit of these guys using my 5 wt fly rod. . Now somebody tell me what's the best way to cook em!!!!!!!


Gill, gut and dehead. Grab a fish basket, cut slits in skin, season how you like and grill on hot coals. :cheers:


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Head, gut/gill scrape and sautÃ© in skillet with butter.
Itâ€™s too cold to grill!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I might have the throw the ultra light in the trunk and hit a pond. 

Those little guys are great lightly fired in some butter..


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions SS and Fishing Soldier. I am going to cook up five this afternoon. Going with the skillet and butter. Like SS says it is too cold for grilling.


So that means I have to go get five more to try 'em grilled too!!!!!!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> Head, gut/gill scrape and sautÃ© in skillet with butter.
> Itâ€™s too cold to grill!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You are getting soft now-a-days! :biggrin: Saute is good too though!

I see they are stocking a pond in Pasadena 2 miles from my office on Friday. I will be there on lunch! :rybka:


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

For those going after them for the first time I discovered one thing real quick. They bite very very light. When I first tried I thought I was not getting any bites, and was perhaps in the wrong spot. Then I pulled up to make another cast and low and behold there was a fish on my fly. After several more casts and paying a bit closer attention I realized I was getting bit almost every cast. I just didn't know it. The fish were picking up my fly and spitting it back out before I knew it. Watch you line for any kind movement.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Skavatar said:


> when i called them on 1/11/19 stocking, they said the truck was scheduled to arrive around 12 noon.


Could you save me some trouble and post the correct number so I can see when they are going to stock today?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Could you save me some trouble and post the correct number so I can see when they are going to stock today?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Disregard. I found the information once I got to the office. Thank you.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Them thing are pretty good eating!!!! I did as SS suggested and they were great. Going to try and get some more this afternoon.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Is a Trout Stamp required still? Or is it included in the freshwater license ?


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

*pan fry in butter*



SeaOx 230C said:


> I got my limit of these guys using my 5 wt fly rod. . Now somebody tell me what's the best way to cook em!!!!!!!


1. Cut off the head & tail, after gutted.
2. Cut a slit at the top of the head end with a knife and peel off the skin from both sides. (very easy if frozen)
3. Set aside enough to fill a cast iron skillet.
4. Dip in milk, then egg(w/salt & pepper) & then seasoned breadcrumbs ( I like Italian), set aside on a plate.
5. Get the skillet ready with 2 sticks butter, sautÃ© fresh garlic & shiitake mushroom slices, add the fish & brown one side at a time. Use low temp so the butter will not burn.
6. Set on a plate to cool enough to touch.
7. Split dn the top from head end to tail end either with thumbs or a knife and gently peel the fish away from the backbone and small bones.
the meat should pull away leaving a bare bones skeleton.

Did this a thousand times with native brook & brown trout, as well as, rainbows while living in PA years ago.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

fishinganimal said:


> Is a Trout Stamp required still? Or is it included in the freshwater license ?


Freshwater endorsement is all you need. Comes with the freshwater and all water license.


----------



## tiberiuswade1 (Feb 21, 2015)

Not true better check with TPWD.
Unless you have the all fresh water license. You need the trout stamp.
["Required in addition to a valid fishing license if you take or attempt to take fish in the public fresh waters of Texas. If you are not required to hold a fishing license, this endorsement is not required. This endorsement is automatically included as part of the freshwater package, all-water fishing package, lifetime combination and lifetime fishing license."]

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

tiberiuswade1 said:


> Not true better check with TPWD.
> Unless you have the all fresh water license. You need the trout stamp.
> ["Required in addition to a valid fishing license if you take or attempt to take fish in the public fresh waters of Texas. If you are not required to hold a fishing license, this endorsement is not required. This endorsement is automatically included as part of the freshwater package, all-water fishing package, lifetime combination and lifetime fishing license."]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I don't think there is a trout stamp any more. All freshwater license packages include n the "freshwater" endorsement.

https://tpwd.texas.gov/fishboat/fish/management/stocking/trout_stocking.phtml

License Requirements
Trout anglers will need the $5 Freshwater Fishing Stamp, which is included in all freshwater license packages. Anglers under 17 years of age are not required to have a license and don't need to purchase a stamp. More about fishing licenses and stamps.


----------

